
The matter of J2ME/MIDlet/JAR emulation and preservation - jan-kleks
https://www.reddit.com/r/emulation/comments/4o2er3/the_state_of_j2memidletjar_emulation_and_the/
======
jan-kleks
You may also want to check out:

Recent J2ME emulation efforts:

SquirrelJME --
[https://github.com/XerTheSquirrel/SquirrelJME](https://github.com/XerTheSquirrel/SquirrelJME)

FreeJ2ME -- [https://retropie.org.uk/forum/topic/11441/would-you-like-
to-...](https://retropie.org.uk/forum/topic/11441/would-you-like-to-play-
nokia-j2me-games-on-retropie/)

J2ME alternatives at that time:
[http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/Mobile/feature.asp?c=1266](http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/Mobile/feature.asp?c=1266)

For game recommendations from this era check out Pocket Gamer's reviews of
Java games with at least a 7/10 rating --
[https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Apocketgamer.co.uk+%22...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Apocketgamer.co.uk+%22j2me%22+%22review%22)

And the Airgamer site (click on "Weiter" to see the next page, again, look for
games with better ratings) --
[http://www.airgamer.de/java/handyspiele/_Tests/_Datum.html#....](http://www.airgamer.de/java/handyspiele/_Tests/_Datum.html#.WbfbYa0RqEI)

Soon iOS and Android games will be retro, I feel so old... :P

